# FG's 2011 Spider-ific Party



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

So got talked into doing a party this year by the hubby. 

I originally said only if we recycled a theme we already did since I am still feeling burnt out and have been working insane hours lately so no time or energy to come up with something new... and yet that bugged me so I just had to go and come up with SOMETHING new. 

We're decorating basically the same as years' past, but obviously lots more spiders. LOTS of spiders. 

Invite front:










Inside:









AND the new thing... a scavenger hunt!









The invites are being hand-delivered and will include a large rubber spider with a small skeleton wrapped up in webbing as a spider victim. 

The round spider icon disks will be hidden all over the house, inside and out. I'm making around 60 of them (print out on card stock and cut out while I have time... or put the hubby to work since this is all his fault!  ) and they will be stuck on picture frames, above doors, on clock faces, dangling from curtains, inside a medicine cabinet, on a light fixture outside... basically, they should blend into the regular decor unless you really stop and LOOK for them. I had originally made them orange and black, but that's too easy to locate and black and gray are really blendy for the type of decor we have... The note about "hidden in plain sight" is to hopefully avoid people from dragging out all of our stuff from the kitchen and living rooms. (and yet again, the hubby is responsible for corralling that activity!)

Still doing the standard costume contest (omg, I have to come up with themed trophies!) and tempt your fate (may try to do the spiderweb balloons I found a few years ago, but hey, time is running OUT).

And I'm making the hubby a Sam costume from the Trick r Treat movie from scratch as well, so imagine how much time I've got to throw into my own costume and the rest of the stuff...


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Everything looks & sounds great!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

That sounds fantastic! I love your invite and the finding the spiders thing is great! You could hide plastic spiders if you don't have time to cut out the circles. I LOVE it! I might copy this somewhat. Still trying to figure out games and prizes.


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

I was going to suggest the plastic spiders also--you could always spray paint them to any color so they are different from any you are using for decorating. For costume trophies get the dollar store plastic spiders and spray them a bright shiny silver and put a label on the back for what the person won for.

Quick costume for you ( I did this in years past) Spider Queen--get a long robe, or dress, tiara, belt spice them all up with hot glued fake spiders (you can glitter or rhinestone them too) maybe some plastic flies as well, then wrap some spider web around you. Do spiderweb eyeliner. You can find lots of items like gloves, stockings in a spider web design too.

If you run out of time for your husband's costume cover him in cobwebs and spiders and then "command" him all night long!


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm glad to hear your having a party, albeit by coersion  Once the night comes, I'm sure you'll be glad you gave in.

Your invites look fang-tastic. I love the scavenger hunt too! Can't believe you created those so quickly- it would've taken me ages. 

A suggestion for a costume that I wore a few years ago is a black widow spider. Made some legs out of stretched out wire coat hangers, stuffing and black stockings tied onto me by elastic. The made a veil out of black tulle stuff and stitched plastic spiders onto it. I thought it looked fun and got lots of compliments but forgot to take any pics.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Love it! The little poem on the invites about the scavenger hunt is great.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

thanks for all the cool ideas! 

I have two possible costumes - black widow (left over from the funeral theme 2 years ago) with a great hat and thick black veil and just wear my slinky black mermaid skirt and do some heavy makeup (I'd do heavy eyeliner and streak it down my face as if I'd been crying my eyes out) or a witch costume I have about 80% complete that just happens to have black tulle criss-crossed with silver spiderwebs and matching witch hat. I have to finish the bodice, and hem the skirt so I don't trip over the darn thing, but it's technically do-able if I get my rear in gear. 

I'm not too worried about cutting out the spiders - I do lots of handcrafts and just recently finished a friend's bridal shower decorations that involved LOTS of circles for a banner and such and if I have an hour in front of the television, I'll be able to knock those out then. Paper is much easier to stick onto things already around the house and I won't have to worry about guests ripping down my OTHER spiders that are part of the decor. 

We have a ton of black and glow-in-the-dark dollar store spiders we're going to hang from the bathroom ceiling. I'm getting a bag of webbing, and covering the ceiling in there, and then put up the spiders on fishing line... and I'm also going to do some cheesecloth and threads in the hallway leading into the bathroom so the guests get a full-on spider effect if they have go.


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Sounds like you got it covered. All great ideas! Very nice job on the invites.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I love all your ideas, FG! I'm sure everything will come together perfectly  Be sure to take pix for us!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Sounds like fun!! The invites are a great idea. 

You could use the spider victim thing for your trophies. Get a dollar store doll, wrap her up in cobwebs, put a big spider on her legs or on top of her feet, place her upside down on a base and just hot glue her on it. Might have to shove something in her head to make her more sturdy...........oh never mind, LOL probably not as simple as I first thought! Or you could just the bigger dollar store spiders and maye put a crown on it's back or something silly for whatever catagories you are doing..............


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

My party is also spiders this year.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

offmymeds said:


> Or you could just the bigger dollar store spiders and maye put a crown on it's back or something silly for whatever catagories you are doing..............


That could be really funny dressing them up for costume categories - you could put king & queen crowns for best costume, big wax lips/plastic handlebar mustache for sexiest costume, have one wearing a cheapo plastic watch for best last-minute costume, etc. And you could have the person who finds the most icons get a spider trophy that's wearing the icon on a superhero cape (besides whatever the reward will be.)


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

Saw these on Martha Stewart's site and thought they might be kind of cool for your party--many ways you could adapt the idea too, but I like the multi-layers of spiders http://www.marthastewart.com/853603/spider-egg-sac


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

Minshe said:


> Saw these on Martha Stewart's site and thought they might be kind of cool for your party--many ways you could adapt the idea too, but I like the multi-layers of spiders http://www.marthastewart.com/853603/spider-egg-sac


omg...that gives me the heebie jeebies just lookin at it!


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

FG yes!!!! So glad you are doing a partay!!! everything sounds spiderrific!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I made some spider sacks by filling a plastic grocery bag with crumbled up newspaper and then wrapping the whole thing in webs. One bag of webbing made 2 sacks (got the webbing at DT) so it only cost me .50 cents per sack


----------

